# CamV6 - a few taken at EvenTT08



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Hi folks,

thought it about time I put up some pics of my TT. As the title suggests, these were taken at EvenTT08. Enjoy!


























































































More to come later :wink:


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Not surpringly, a very well turned out car there, *Cam*. Can I assume from your avatar that your're a Poorboys tart or do you mix'n'match to get that paintwork finish..? 8)


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks Rab 

I used to use Poorboys and its very decent stuff indeed. I just liked the pic as an avatar becuase I think it sums op the condition of the avaerage TT modder quite nicely!

Current finish is Klasse AIO, followed by a combo of Wolfgang deep gloss paint sealant and Chemical Guys EZ Creme Glaze. I dont use a carnuba wax at all

The finish on yours looks pretty good if i may say? What's your favourite lotions & potions?


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

LOL, a very apt avatar indeed then! Well I'm still at the (expensive) experimental stage so at the moment, "Today, Oi mostly be usin' Werkstat Acrylic" .. ! Been waxing up til now and wanted to have a go at synthetics. Thinking about polishing with Poorboys 'White Diamond' and finishing with Wolfgang 'Gloss Sealant' next possibly .. what say you?


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi Cam,

I'm very tempted to put my splitter on my V6 bumper. But it just misses the pavements now with it off. Have you bumped yours yet? Are you glad you put it on?

Regards,

Martin 

ps...Sorry for the slight hijack>>> Your car looks superb!!


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

rabTT said:


> LOL, a very apt avatar indeed then! Well I'm still at the (expensive) experimental stage so at the moment, "Today, Oi mostly be usin' Werkstat Acrylic" .. ! Been waxing up til now and wanted to have a go at synthetics. Thinking about polishing with Poorboys 'White Diamond' and finishing with Wolfgang 'Gloss Sealant' next possibly .. what say you?


LOL!

Well, I cant speak for the PBWD 'cos i've never used it, but the Wolfgagng......I say definatley! Ecxellent finish, layers up very well indeed and even has some genuine swirl masking properties.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

mac1967 said:


> Hi Cam,
> 
> I'm very tempted to put my splitter on my V6 bumper. But it just misses the pavements now with it off. Have you bumped yours yet? Are you glad you put it on?
> 
> ...


Spamtastic reply, and thanks for the compliment! 

Personally I wouldnt bother with the splitter. I say that cos having fitted mine I'm neither here nor there about it. Not sure it adds too much to a V6 front.

And yes, i have scraped it  :evil: only once on the way out of a car park with a steep drop down to a flat road surface but other than that its been fine.


----------



## Jas225 (Apr 3, 2005)

CamV6 said:


> I dont use a carnuba wax at all


I didn't realise you could get a finish like that without using it


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice Cam mate did you take any after you had cleaned it :wink:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Very nice Cam mate did you take any after you had cleaned it :wink:


"Suck my balls Mr. Monkeyhanger" he suggested, helpfully


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

rabTT said:


> LOL, a very apt avatar indeed then! Well I'm still at the (expensive) experimental stage so at the moment, "Today, Oi mostly be usin' Werkstat Acrylic" .. ! Been waxing up til now and wanted to have a go at synthetics. Thinking about polishing with Poorboys 'White Diamond' and finishing with Wolfgang 'Gloss Sealant' next possibly .. what say you?


Hi Rab, Id be interested to hear your opinions on the werkstat stuff, its next on my shopping list.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

CamV6 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice Cam mate did you take any after you had cleaned it :wink:
> ...


Well Cam you would have to find some first mate :wink: :lol: :lol: As for being a monky hanger why are you worried has your dad gone missing :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Well Cam you would have to find some first mate :wink: :lol: :lol: As for being a monky hanger why are you worried has your dad gone missing :lol: :lol: :wink:


A-ha! Cought you out Andy, you've broken cover!

Now we know the true identitly of JosefK! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

(Love you really big-fella)


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

J55TTC said:


> rabTT said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, a very apt avatar indeed then! Well I'm still at the (expensive) experimental stage so at the moment, "Today, Oi mostly be usin' Werkstat Acrylic" .. ! Been waxing up til now and wanted to have a go at synthetics. Thinking about polishing with Poorboys 'White Diamond' and finishing with Wolfgang 'Gloss Sealant' next possibly .. what say you?
> ...


Hi *J55TTC*

I left it til now to reply as Rich from PolishedBliss suggested a few weeks work ie layers before passing judgement. Well, I'm glad I did as the depth has certainly improved. When I first started using the Werkstat Acrylic (they also do a Carnauba now) I saw what can only be described as a VERY SLIGHT darkening of the silver - kinda like a wettening of the silver. My washes for a while after the first few applications didn't see the water bead (why are we so anal about beading :lol: :lol: ) as well as I'd hoped. Back on the phone to Rich and he took the time to explain that, as with any paint care work, finishes take time. So I persevered and now find the Werkstat to be on a par with many wax finishes. I'm not completely 'away' from waxes and I'm probably going to look at R222 100% Carnauba along with the Wolfgang Gloss Sealant.

One thing I love about the Werkstat is the ease of use spray on and wipe off .. yes, all sounds too easy as all us 'shine freaks' believe nothing can be gained unless we're feverishly rubbing and buffing paintwork until we're sweating buckets :lol: :lol: but the Werkstat certainly looks good in my books. Have an idea in your head about what you want to achieve, how often you want to polish/wax your car and what products you're considering and then give Rich a call .. tell him you'd been speaking to me (Rab Reid, TTOC) .. probably tell you to p*** off - KIDDING!

Finally, a wee tip - don't use a microfibre towel to apply the acrylic but a foam applicator (like a Meguiars) and buff straight away with a microfibre. I found much precious acrylic was being absorbed by the towel and not getting applied to the car. :wink:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks for the reply Rab


----------



## all torque (Aug 18, 2008)

Cam, that looks really really good Im new on here so only just starting to see all these modded TTs but that is one of the best, where did you get that rear spoiler from? The Projektzwo Design 2 Spoiler one and how much was it?


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

all torque said:


> Cam, that looks really really good Im new on here so only just starting to see all these modded TTs but that is one of the best, where did you get that rear spoiler from? The Projektzwo Design 2 Spoiler one and how much was it?


Thanks fella! 8)

Yep its the Projektzwo design 2 spoiler. I got it because i really wanted the ABT spoiler but thats not easy to do on a V6. I stumbled acrss it unused but 2nd hand from another forum member who bought it off someone whoàd never used it, then he never used it &wanted shot of it, so i got it for an absolute song!


----------



## all torque (Aug 18, 2008)

Ive been looking for it but cant find it any where. Any ideas?
Also I know that the spoiler was added as a factory recall due to safety reasons so do you know if the after market spoilers are as effective as the ones audi makes?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

Your Car is Stunning Cam 8)


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

all torque said:


> Ive been looking for it but cant find it any where. Any ideas?
> Also I know that the spoiler was added as a factory recall due to safety reasons so do you know if the after market spoilers are as effective as the ones audi makes?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I'm not sure they make them anymore :?


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Harv3y said:


> Your Car is Stunning Cam 8)


Thanks Harvey 8)


----------

